# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  مشکل در ثابت نگه داشتن خروجی در ++ Borland C

## arastak

با سلام من این سورس و دارم ولی موقع خروجی اطلاعات ثابت نمیمونه 
کسی میتونه کمک کنه ((روی بورلند)) 
algorithm dijkstra.rar

----------


## ++v.s.c

منم همین مشکل را دارم خواهشا کمک کنید .  :گریه:

----------


## ++v.s.c

من فهمیدم قبل از return 0; این کد را بزن             ()cin.get;   :لبخند:

----------


## arastak

دوست عزیز نشد ..میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## arastak

up..
 :لبخند:

----------


## arastak

سوال ما جواب نداره ؟

----------


## arastak

کسی نیست؟ :افسرده:

----------


## saeed.shpc

سلام دوست عزیز.خوب باید بدونی تو borland  گزاشتن return 0 اجباری نیست . شما هم قبل end برنامه { باید یه کد اضافه کنی . که 2 حالت داره . 1-اگه از دستورات ساده چاپ یا تابع استفاده کرده باشید 2-اگه از دستورات ورودی مانند Cin استفاده کرده باشی .در مورد گزینه 1 اخر سر بنویس ;()cin.get و گزینه 2 اینه که از دو دستور اول ;()cin.ignore و سپس ;()cin.get استفاده کنی( قبل براکت آخر) -راه حل دوم هم واسه گزینه 2 اینه که دوبار بنویسید ;()cin.get و ;()cin.get. در کل راه حل دیگه ای هم هست که از راهنمای پیش پردازنده #include <conio.h> استفاده کنی به این صورت که conio.h رو تو header مینویسی (راهنمای پیش پردازنده ) بعد دستور ;()getch  رو اضافه میکنی . بازم اطلاعات خواستی بگو دوست عزیز

----------

